# strangest road signs



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

what are strange road signs you can find in your country and what do they mean ??
I got this one from the Dutch forum










Which indicates you cannot smoke pot beyond that point


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

^^That one was stolen the first night it was there


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

^^ haha great one!


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

There's that sign in New Zealand depicting a person falling off a bike after getting caught on the railway tracks.










Which I must say, is also a real hazard in any city that has trams running on the streets.

I'm sure there's stranger signs, like the one posted in the first post.


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

^^ That hurts! XD


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Is the dutch one referring to weed only?


----------



## sweek (Jan 30, 2006)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Is the dutch one referring to weed only?


Yes, it's not allowed anymore in one Amsterdam neighbourhood after a lot of problems with the youth over there.

The signs are incredibly popular (especially in the US), and are being sold now by the city counsel.
It's nice to see the government has found a new way of making money.

Mail the address on this site if you want one:
http://www.baarsjes.amsterdam.nl/as...mIdt=00001541&SitIdt=00000002&VarIdt=00000001


----------



## Vinny was here (Oct 4, 2005)

90 euro and you have a sign for your own!


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Doc Halladay (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## BadBoy6 (Jan 14, 2006)

The last one is the best!

Is pissing forbidden too?


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

Some tourists find this funny, they are all over Norwegian countryside.


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

Not really strange, but this sign made the national newscast as the most useless and confusing roadsign in the country.








"Let's see... you can turn right to go north, or go straight for north, or you can turn right for south, or is that left? Should I turn right for west or just turn left??? or..." etc. Imagine how many accidents would happen if people tried to read the sign...


----------



## satama (Nov 26, 2005)

Adults not allowed
Children not allowed
Cars not allowed
BUILDINGS not allowed



My former hometown was a great place... :cheers:


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

satama said:


> Adults not allowed
> Children not allowed
> Cars not allowed
> BUILDINGS not allowed
> ...


There's absolutely nothing strange in that photo - here in Germany we have lots of them and it means that a zone ends where you are only allowed to drive very, very slow and where pedestrians have priority!


----------



## satama (Nov 26, 2005)

OK, good thing we got that cleared out. Not seen that sign in any of the cities I've been, nor do I understand why they've put the sign there.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Theye are everywhere in Holland too.
Very confusing if youre a child


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

I heard that there was a sign somewhere that was on the side of a highway and it read: "Keep your eyes on the road" It may also have had a picture of a supermodel on it. . .


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

^^
I wouldn't keep my eyes on the road if I saw that sign!


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Soufian said:


> Theye are everywhere in Holland too.
> Very confusing if youre a child


Well that's one of the signs the children learn to know very early (in Germany); it's printed in lots of books - in children's books it's defined as "play-street"


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Some From Queensland, Australia.









^^
How dumb do they think people are?




































Someone has painted over this one but it has become a little tourist attraction in its own right.


----------



## busdriver (Jan 26, 2006)

the signs themselves are not strange. but...








make up your mind dammit.


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

parking in Rome


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

:lol: ^


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

These signs are all along I-5 between San Diego and Mexico to warn drivers to watch out for illegal aliens crossing the road to avoid border patrol agents. Amusing at first glance... but sad and tragic when you consider the usual outcome of trying to run across a busy freeway and their motives for doing so.


----------



## BillyBTall (Feb 8, 2006)

um... if you don't want me here, just say so.









really????









I wonder if they have vibrating beds...









They must be from that lodging nearby.


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

busdriver said:


> the signs themselves are not strange. but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too caring to the pedestrians!!!


----------



## KJBrissy (Jan 9, 2006)

JayT said:


> Some From Queensland, Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is amazing how many people ignore this (and other similar) signs though. I think they just wanted to be 100% clear. I'm sure I'd be the same if I were travelling overseas, but it is amazing how stupid tourists are.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

What about the sign at the entrance of the village 'Fucking' in Austria (yes it's really called like that). http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F***ing,_Austria 











Also when I was in Australia last year I took a photo of this roadsign: 'Beware of car-eating cows'


----------



## Zim Flyer (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Also when I was in Australia last year I took a photo of this roadsign: 'Beware of car-eating cows'


Ah, I always assumed that was "Beware dodgy tyre sellers"


----------



## martien (Aug 3, 2005)

miamicanes said:


> These signs are all along I-5 between San Diego and Mexico to warn drivers to watch out for illegal aliens crossing the road to avoid border patrol agents. Amusing at first glance... but sad and tragic when you consider the usual outcome of trying to run across a busy freeway and their motives for doing so.


ahahahahaha!


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

Kerguelen island, France :


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Irkutsk, RUS









Roquetas de Mar, ESP









Fallersleben, GER









Schwarmstedt, GER (or 1 km before it, God knows)









GBR









Hell, SWE (who says that only Fucking is interesting?)


----------



## fernan (Nov 8, 2005)

x-type said:


> Roquetas de Mar, ESP


:dunno:


[Signs: 70... 60... 50... 40... 30... 20... and STOP] + [_Bandas sonoras_=Cross sound tracks on the road]




This is a very dangerous cross-road near of Roquetas de Mar

I think that it is a good warning for the distracted drivers :bash: 


PS.: _...and the City Council has much money_ 

.


----------



## Poly_Technique (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

x-type said:


> Roquetas de Mar, ESP





fernan said:


> :dunno:
> 
> 
> [Signs: 70... 60... 50... 40... 30... 20... and STOP] + [_Bandas sonoras_=Cross sound tracks on the road]
> ...



Those signs confused drivers as they would see'em as speed limit!!!!!! :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

fernan said:


> [Signs: 70... 60... 50... 40... 30... 20... and STOP] + [_Bandas sonoras_=Cross sound tracks on the road]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wouldn't it be more effective to put few STOP signs with tables 200m, 100m, 50m?!?! i mean, this really doesn't make any sense. it could be acceptable if each second would be missing, bu this...


----------



## Qingshui (Mar 25, 2006)

In Shanghai trere's a "dont throw pigs in the river" sign, but i don't have a picture :dunno:


----------

